# Cost of Living Comparison



## Northsider (Jan 16, 2006)

Very interesting tool I stumbled upon:

http://www.expatistan.com/cost-of-living


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Enjoy!


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

Berlin is an exception within Germany. Try to compare to Munich instead.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Looking at some of the prices for Auckland in there and I find the whole comparison laughable. Since when can you buy a meal for two with wine at an Italian restaurant for $82?! Public transport ticket for a month $130 here?! Lies, it's $230 for a whole Auckland monthly pass. Other passes are not transferrable between the multitude of companies that run our PT system. 

Sorry, but that site is a rubbish guide.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Interesting! I hit the link and it said that Chicago was 3% cheaper than Toronto.


----------



## Northsider (Jan 16, 2006)

earthJoker said:


> Berlin is an exception within Germany. Try to compare to Munich instead.


It was just an example for a screenshot. I thought it would be better than simply a link.


Svartmetall said:


> Looking at some of the prices for Auckland in there and I find the whole comparison laughable. Since when can you buy a meal for two with wine at an Italian restaurant for $82?! Public transport ticket for a month $130 here?! Lies, it's $230 for a whole Auckland monthly pass. Other passes are not transferrable between the multitude of companies that run our PT system.
> 
> Sorry, but that site is a rubbish guide.


Sorry you feel that way. Try to just enjoy it, obviously it can be nitpicked into ridiculousness if you try. In fact, why not contribute to it to make it better, hmm?


isaidso said:


> Interesting! I hit the link and it said that Chicago was 3% cheaper than Toronto.


Chicago vs Toronto was actually the first one I plugged in. :-D


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Northsider said:


> Sorry you feel that way. Try to just enjoy it, obviously it can be nitpicked into ridiculousness if you try. In fact, why not contribute to it to make it better, hmm?


It wasn't a personal attack on you, more that contributers have a rather different opinion of how much things cost and this can skew things markedly. I did contribute to the site to hopefully give a more realistic impression of costs here.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

I like the idea, but the prices and data is a little lagging.. so far..


Also it completely bypasses wages - something that is pretty impotant regarding the topic of settling somewhere else..


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

FREKI said:


> I like the idea, but the prices and data is a little lagging.. so far..
> 
> 
> Also it completely bypasses wages - something that is pretty impotant regarding the topic of settling somewhere else..


Yep - cost of living is pointless without accounting for how much the people actually get paid!


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

If you notice, the numbers are different, a problem stemming from the fact that it is an editable list. 

When I compared NYC to London, the price posted for a 2-bedroom apartment was $2,731 but when I compared it to Boston, the posted number was $3,376.


----------



## aaabbbccc (Mar 8, 2009)

if I lived in London with the salary I make I am considered poor or at best lower middle class , here in Orlando cost of living is much cheaper and therefore with the same salary I am considered middle to upper middle class , everything is relative


----------



## easyweek (Apr 24, 2011)

earthJoker said:


> Berlin is an exception within Germany. Try to compare to Munich instead.


So...why not living in Berlin, lol


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

easyweek said:


> So...why not living in Berlin, lol


no jobs, low wages!


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Xusein said:


> If you notice, the numbers are different, a problem stemming from the fact that it is an editable list.
> 
> When I compared NYC to London, the price posted for a 2-bedroom apartment was $2,731 but when I compared it to Boston, the posted number was $3,376.


???

I'm getting $2,759 for both.


----------



## apinamies (Sep 1, 2010)

I'm not sure how reliable that webpage is.

Tallinn 45 % cheaper than Helsinki!

Megacity Delhi is 50 % cheaper, hard to believe!

But on the other hand Copenhagen 24 % more expensive. And London 25 %.


----------



## tommy949 (Feb 8, 2010)

Cost of living in Geneva (Switzerland) is 37% more expensive than in San Francisco (United States)
Cost of living in Guangzhou (China) is 10% cheaper than in San Francisco (United States)
Cost of living in Zurich (Switzerland) is 35% more expensive than in San Francisco (United States)
Cost of living in Auckland (New Zealand) is 7% cheaper than in San Francisco (United States)


----------



## Skyrazer (Sep 9, 2009)

Site appears to be broken in Firefox. Can only make one comparison, and then the site stops working. Has happened both here at work and at home where I use Firefox in both places.

Anybody else who uses Firefox able to confirm this?


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Skyrazer said:


> Site appears to be broken in Firefox. Can only make one comparison, and then the site stops working. Has happened both here at work and at home where I use Firefox in both places.
> 
> Anybody else who uses Firefox able to confirm this?


Yep, same happens to me when using Firefox. Mostly use Chrome and it's okay.


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

earthJoker said:


> Berlin is an exception within Germany.


Maybe an exception in Western Europe I would say


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

Cost of living in Sydney (Australia) is *36%* more expensive than in *Vancouver (Canada)*
Cost of living in Sydney (Australia) is *21%* more expensive than in *New York City (United States)*
Cost of living in Sydney (Australia) is *11%* more expensive than in *London (United Kingdom)*
Cost of living in Sydney (Australia) is *27%* more expensive than in *Hong Kong (Hong Kong)*
Cost of living in Sydney (Australia) is *10%* more expensive than in *Melbourne (Australia)*
Cost of living in Sydney (Australia) is *12%* more expensive than in *Brisbane (Australia)*

:nuts:


----------



## Skyrazer (Sep 9, 2009)

Dimethyltryptamine said:


> Cost of living in Sydney (Australia) is *36%* more expensive than in *Vancouver (Canada)*
> Cost of living in Sydney (Australia) is *21%* more expensive than in *New York City (United States)*
> Cost of living in Sydney (Australia) is *11%* more expensive than in *London (United Kingdom)*
> Cost of living in Sydney (Australia) is *27%* more expensive than in *Hong Kong (Hong Kong)*
> ...


Meh not surprised. This country has become a fucking expensive place to live (especially Sydney). Whenever I look overseas, I'm always amazed at how much cheaper stuff is like food, clothes, etc, even with supposedly expensive countries like some european ones and Singapore when compared to Aus here.

Whenever I come back from a trip to Singapore, I have to brace myself to start paying 3-4x more for a good meal again (and that is no exaggeration).

It boggles my mind to think that we use to have one of the lowest cost-of-living in the developed world in the 90s, and now we have one of the very highest. Just last week, we got notification from ACTEW that they will be hiking water & sewerage costs by 16% here in the ACT. Blah!


----------

